# help with irrigation layout



## The_Engineer (Sep 5, 2019)

Need help determining the best irrigation layout, how many zones do you think is needed and where would be the best arrangement for coverage.

Thanks


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Just a note that you will likely be irrigating beyond what is shown - i.e. the area between your front property line and the back of the curb. It would be very uncommon for the curb to be at your property line. Just something to keep in mind.


----------



## The_Engineer (Sep 5, 2019)

Yes the picture stops at the sidewalk and there is a patch of grass on the other side but i know how im going to set that zone up so i didnt include it


----------

